# Question about posting images



## zero_end (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi. When posting pics from an image hosting site, how can I do it so the image shows with the "this image has been rezised" frame instead of the whole big image?

Thanks.


----------



## Sephael (Jan 4, 2013)

It does it automatically when the pic is too big.


----------

